
End to End React Testing with RSpec - benbernstein
http://blog.lunchtimelabs.io/testing/end-to-end-testing-react-apps
======
ArturT
End-to-end tests tend to take a lot of time when project grows. Some tricks
like recording API calls with Puffing Billy can help save some time but still
majority time is spend in browser.

This problem triggered me to work on knapsack ruby gem to solve problem how to
split tests across parallel CI servers and run my whole test suite faster. E2E
tests can vary in time execution so I decided to split them in a dynamic way
between CI nodes to auto balance tests speed between nodes.

Recently someone let me know about fix for puffing-billy gem to work with my
knapsack_pro Queue Mode. [https://github.com/KnapsackPro/knapsack_pro-
ruby#how-to-conf...](https://github.com/KnapsackPro/knapsack_pro-ruby#how-to-
configure-puffing-billy-gem-with-knapsack-pro-queue-mode)

